# Mike's Fan Club



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I thought it would be nice to start a thread like this. I know Mike has many fans on this board. Just want to see all of them in the same place. Please join in. I am going to be gone for a few days. Hope this thread is long by the time I come backTo Mike for always being the utter gentleman


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

And for *always* taking time to help everyone, even when he's completely swamped. And for being patient and sympathetic when others are losing their minds. And for helping me make sense of my symptoms and food problems for the first time in my life


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

For taking the time to write detailed, personalised replies when so many of us want your attention!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...in spite of the fact you have to really think about what the REAL word is since I am severely "keyboard challenged?" Thanks for overlooking my lack of ability to edit my own typing. _________________________________"when so many of us want your attention" _________________________________Belive me compared to the attention demanded by StephanieNL when I get home each night you all are a day at the beach!!





















"Happy Boom Boom Day" from her, by the way.MNL


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to the *Meeting Place* forum.


----------

